# Putty Installation



## swavijay (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm new to freebsd FreeBSD and would like to know if anyone has installed putty on freebsd FreeBSD. If so, can you please let me know the procedures for the same?

I have freebsd FreeBSD 8.2 with Gnome2. 

Thanks,
-Vijay


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2012)

security/putty

Chapter 5 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports

But, there's no need to install anything, open a gnome-terminal and use ssh(1), telnet(1) or cu(1).


----------



## swavijay (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm trying to establish a serial connection. Putty provides serial connection but not sure how to do with Gnone terminal.

-Vijay


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2012)

In that case I recommend using comms/minicom. It looks and works a lot like the old and popular Telix.


----------

